# LS rear remotes.



## KL185 (May 14, 2012)

Hello I have a LS 6168 with 3 remotes. I'd like to run 1 up front as a third function. What is the gpm on the remotes ? Could I run a auger or a brush cutter ? I know I can run a grapple. Thanks for any input.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Probably not. Most tractors don't provide enough flow to run a hydraulic motor.


----------

